# What colors for ork skin?



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

What colors and techniques do you use for painting ork skin?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

For my regular orks I do a double coat of scorpion green followed by a wash of devlin mud. The wash sinks into recesses and gives the brighter skin a dirt look to it.

For my nobs I do a 3:2 mix of dark green and white, making them considerably darker than the regular boys, and just a plain dark green for the boss (and one of my pilots as he tested that idea for me.)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I've tried out a few techniques you might want to experiment with. 

A mid tone green (like warpstone glow) shaded with a blue wash for a basic shade, because blue is a compliment to green it can look okay in some cases, orks being the main one. Alternatively shade with devlan mud as reever said for a dirty look. When you apply this to nobs and bosses use a black wash because these guys traditionally have darker skin. 

After the wash you can pick out some raised areas with the same green you started with or go a lighter green if you want visible highlights.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Base coat white.
Gloss coat.
Oil wash black.
Rub the black off the raised surfaces.
Spray all over with Minitaire Ghost Tint: Green


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Knarloc Green
Thraka Green wash

Quick, easy, looks good.

Midnight


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Basecoat Death World Forest
Wash Agrax Earthshade
Layer Death World Forest
Layer 1:1 Death World Forest & Elysian Green
Layer Elysian Green
Highlight 1:1 Elysian Green & Pallid Wych Flesh


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Depends on whether you're going with the classic green skin, or another colour. Blue, red and yellow all can look good for ork skin. Do you know what there rest of the scheme is going to be. You want to choose a skin tone that compliments the rest of the mini.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I used snakebite leather and thrakka green wash for a muddy green skin color.


----------

